# Two new pics of Charlotte



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Here are two new pictures of Charlotte that I thought were really cute 

[attachment=1:cwg1u7u1]lunapic-124974802864300.jpg[/attachment:cwg1u7u1]
[attachment=0:cwg1u7u1]lunapic-124974802864300-1.jpg[/attachment:cwg1u7u1]


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

So cute!!  I love her dark mask.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

How did I miss these?!
She is so adorable!!


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Thanks. I think she's adorable too!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I missed them too. She is adorable.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I heard the beautiful dark eyed Charlotte wishes to visit me????????????


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

I've heard about your hedgienapping ways shetland  

Thanks everyone for your nice comments. When nobody replied I thought maybe I had the world's ugliest hedgehog and no one wanted to tell me :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

no way is she the world uglyest hedgie!! i dont even think there is such a thing as a ugly hedgehog.....
Charlotte is beautiful!!!!
that tube pic is just too cute! hehe i think green is her color!


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

I love all her white quills with the dark ones mixed in! What a looker


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha, I love her smug little face in the tube... she's like "I've squeezed allllll the way down here, and there's no way you're gonna get me out without mealies." :lol:


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: LizardGirl, I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one that anthropomorphizes about Charlotte's calculating and cunning ways to get extra mealies :lol:


----------

